# Messeinrichtung zur Kraft-Weg-Messung selber bauen



## Yocindkiller (18 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche eine Messeinrichtung (ME) mit der ich eine definierte Kraft  auf eine Bauteil aufbringen und gleichzeitig den Weg messen kann. 
Der Aufbau würde mittels Boschprofilen erfolgen. Kraftmessdose o.ä.Teile würde ich zukaufen.

Die Verbindung mit Computer usw. brauche ich nicht. Muss nur die Kraft und den Weg möglichst genau ( Verfahrbereich 50 mm) angezeigt bekommen. 
Es sollte eine maximale Kraft von 1 kN realisiert werden können.

Vom Prinzip her sollte es so ausschauen wie die folgende ME.


http://www.atp-messtechnik.de/pdf/datasheet/fmt-310.pdf



Mit einer Siemens LOGO Steurungseinheit sollte sowas doch machbar sein, aber bin leider noch absoluter Neuling.
Würde mich über Anregungen bzgl. des prinzipiellen Aufbaus und der Zukaufteile sehr freuen!


MfG Patrick


----------



## det (18 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Patrick,

sind die fmt wirklich so teuer das sich der ganze Aufwand lohnt??
Ne  Logo ca. 130€. Kraftsensoren können auch mal bis 500 oder 1000€ kosten.  Je nach Genauigkeit, etc. Und Boschprofile mit Zubehör sind so  preiswert auch nicht. Wegmessung gibt es auch nicht umsonst. Die ganze Sensorik muss dann auch noch 0-10V oder 4-20mA ausgeben. Das ganze plus Arbeitszeit und eventuellen  Fehlschlägen. Oder willst Du nicht die Genauigkeit des Originals  erreichen. Dann wird's natürlich billiger.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde mir eine KW-Mesusng auch selber erstellen - warum auch nicht ...
Zum Einsatz käme bei mir :
- Servo-Achse und Spindel, die die benötigte Kraft zur Verfügung stellen kann. Die Ist-Position würde ich mir von der Achse über die Bus-Kopplung zur SPS zur Verfügung stellen lassen.
- Kraftsensor und schnelle Anolog-Eingangskarte auf der SPS-Seite
- CPU minimal eine 317 (damit man in der Lage ist, das Ganze auch zu erfassen, was erfasst werden soll).

Mit einer Siemens Logo ist so etwas definitiv NICHT machbar und für einen absoluten Neuling wird es da m.E. auch schwer - das Ganze hat nämlich Anforderungs-Charakter ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Boxy (19 Oktober 2012)

Als Auswertegerät für die Kraft, würde ich evtl. von HBM (http://www.hbm.com/de/menu/produkte/industrie-messverstaerker/pme/) nehmen.
Ggf. kann man da eines mit 2 Kanälen nehmen und dann Kraft und Weg gleichzeitig aufnehmen. Dann via Feldbus zur SPS senden 
Oder evtl. auch http://www.hbm.com/de/menu/produkte/industrie-messverstaerker/digiclip/


----------



## TerraCharly (19 Oktober 2012)

*Noch Fragen*

Hallo,
um Kosten zu sparen würde ich gerne wissen:
Gibt dein Messobjekt nach? d.h. möchtest du einen Stahlklotz messen,
oder eher einen Schaumstoffblock (oder eine Feder)
Muss beim erreichen der eingestellten Kraft der Vorschub stoppen? 
oder kann er bis zum erreichen seiner maximal Kraft drücken?
Kommt es die eher auf die Kraft oder den Weg oder Beides an?
Muss die Messeinrichtung kalibrierfähig sein. d.h. geeicht oder reicht ein "einfaches" Ergebniss.
(Auf Zulassung achten! Was ist wenn ein Teil kaputt geht, kann ein neues Teil das alte nach einer Kalibrierung ersetzen?) 
Als Messeinrichtung kommt ein KISTLER Maximo in Frage.
Kann Kraftaufnehmer un Wegmesser verarbeiten und zeigt eine Kurve auf dem kleinen Display an.
Aber mein Vorredner schon sagte billig wird das nicht...
TerraCharly


----------



## Yocindkiller (22 Oktober 2012)

TerraCharly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um Kosten zu sparen würde ich gerne wissen:
> Gibt dein Messobjekt nach? d.h. möchtest du einen Stahlklotz messen,
> oder eher einen Schaumstoffblock (oder eine Feder)
> ...




Hi Leute,  danke schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten!
Mein Messobjekt wird höchstens 50 mm weit ausgelenkt und diese Auslenkung möchte ich erfassen. Als Sensor habe ich dabei an einen solchen gedacht: http://www.tesabs.ch/multimedia/docs/2010/08/O_2010_DE_Probe_Range.pdf
Wieso sollte die gesamte ME mit der Logo nicht funktionieren? Hatte sowas eigentlich schonmal gesehen.  Funktioniert es denn mit der HBM?
Vom Prinzip her sollte es wie folgt funktionieren: Anstoßeinheit auf Bauteil fahren, Weg Nullen, Bestimmte Kraft aufbringen ( manuell über Drehrad oder per Motor, eigentlich egal), Auslenkung des Bauteils bei der bestimmten Kraft messen.  
Die Verbindung mit PC o.ä. ist nicht von Nöten.
Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir schreiben könntet, was genau ich benötige. Also jedes Zukaufteil. Die Boschprofile sind schon vorhanden und können vernachlässigt werden.

MfG Patrick


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2012)

Yocindkiller schrieb:


> Wieso sollte die gesamte ME mit der Logo nicht funktionieren? Hatte sowas eigentlich schonmal gesehen.



Wenn du es mit einer Logo hinbekommst dann bist du mein persönlicher Held ... 
Vielleicht beschäftigst du dich doch mal etwas mit der Problematik und legst dann los..

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Deltal (22 Oktober 2012)

Ich würde sagen das wird ganz schön teuer wenn man das mit SPS umsetzt. Wenn du nur ein Einzelstück/Prototyp baust würde ich mir mal so Sachen wie Arduino ansehen (also nen Mikrocontroller). Da ist die Hardware extremst billig (im gegensatz zur SPS) dafür musst du bei der Programmierung erstmal um einiges mehr Zeit investieren (dafür findest du Online auch tonnenweise Dokus und Support, bei ner SPS sieht das schon anders aus..)

Also auch wenn es erstmal erdrückend ist sich in ein neues Thema einzuarbeiten, mit einem µC wirst du schneller erfolg haben als mit der SPS.


----------



## TimoK (22 Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist auch wie schnell deine Messung erfolgen soll. Wir haben hier Kraft-Weg-Messungen im Bereich von mehreren hundert Hertz, das bekommt eine normale Logo noch nicht einmal ansatzweise hin. Interessant werden dann auch die A/D-Wandler, hier gibt es schnell Verschiebungen bei nicht ausreichenend gleichen Wandlungszeiten. Irgendwas misst deine Logo bestimmt, aber ob das dann der richtige Wert ist darf bezweifelt werden...

Gruß Timo


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Oktober 2012)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> ... das bekommt eine normale Logo noch nicht einmal ansatzweise hin.



@Timo:
Ich weiß ja, was du meinst ... aber auch eine supergetunte Logo würde es m.E. nicht ansatzweise schaffen in die 100 Messwerte / Sek.-Region vorzustossen ... (vielleicht 10 ...?)


----------



## TimoK (23 Oktober 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Timo:
> Ich weiß ja, was du meinst ... aber auch eine supergetunte Logo würde es m.E. nicht ansatzweise schaffen in die 100 Messwerte / Sek.-Region vorzustossen ... (vielleicht 10 ...?)



Sag ich ja 

Wir setzen hierbei genau aus diesem Grund keine SPS, sondern entsprechende Messkarten ein. Die können bis 200kHz, das ist schon ein Unterschied zur SPS ;-)


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Timo,
bei uns ist es so, dass 1000 Messungen/Sek. (und das schaftt die S7-300) vollkommen ausreichen. Meißtens komme ich sogar mit 100 - 200 Messungen / Sek. hin.

Der TE ist sich nur m.E. nicht darüber im Klaren, dass er eben nicht zu einem Zeitpunkt x, der sogar noch ruhig ein bißchen schwimmen kann, den Aktualwert einlesen braucht sondern dass er sehr wahrscheinlich ein Messkurve aufnehmen muß um die dann zu bewerten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## TimoK (23 Oktober 2012)

Dann warten wir einfach mal ab, ob sich der TE noch einmal zu seiner Anwendung äußert, alles andere hilft dann leider nicht viel weiter...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## TerraCharly (23 Oktober 2012)

Yocindkiller schrieb:


> Hi Leute,  danke schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten!
> Mein Messobjekt wird höchstens 50 mm weit ausgelenkt und diese Auslenkung möchte ich erfassen. Als Sensor habe ich dabei an einen solchen gedacht: http://www.tesabs.ch/multimedia/docs/2010/08/O_2010_DE_Probe_Range.pdf
> Wieso sollte die gesamte ME mit der Logo nicht funktionieren? Hatte sowas eigentlich schonmal gesehen.  Funktioniert es denn mit der HBM?
> Vom Prinzip her sollte es wie folgt funktionieren: Anstoßeinheit auf Bauteil fahren, Weg Nullen, Bestimmte Kraft aufbringen ( manuell über Drehrad oder per Motor, eigentlich egal), Auslenkung des Bauteils bei der bestimmten Kraft messen.
> ...



Du musst noch mehr über deine "bestimmte Kraft" sagen.
wie willst du diese Kraft einstellen? 
wie genau muss das sein?
MÖGLICHKEIT 1:
Denkbar wäre:
Mit Druckluftzylinder und schwachem Druck (einstellbar über Manometer) auf das Messobjekt fahren.
Das Objekt ist erreicht wenn sich der Weg erfasst durch einen Wegsensor (Linearpoti) nicht mehr ändert.
Nun auf den Testdruck umschalten. (Der Testdruck kann aus einer Tabelle,nach der gewünschten Kraft ermittelt werden) 
Das Objekt ist ausgelenkt wenn sich der Weg nicht mehr ändert.
Unterschied zwischen den Wegen ist dein Ergebnis.  

Vorteil du brauchst keine Messeinrichtung für die Kraft. 

Es ist vielleicht auch möglich die Messeinrichtung Vertikal (von Oben nach unten) aufzubauen.
Vorteil der Antrieb (Zylinder) könnte durch sein Eigengewicht auf dem Messobjekt aufliegen.
Dann muss man nur noch den Testdruck anlegen.
Oder noch einfacher einfach ein bestimmtes Gewicht auf die ME legen.
Also über dein Zusatzgewicht deine Prüfkraft festlegen.  (Vermutlich genauer als ein Zylinder)
Zur Logo:
Ich kenne die Logo nicht so gut.
Aber du brauchst einen entsprechenden Analogeingang für den Wegsensor und eine Anzeige um das Ergebnis anzuzeigen.  
Das sollte mit der Logo gehen. (Obwohl ich finde es gibt da sicher bessere Steuerungen)

MÖGLICHKEIT 2:
Aufbau wie oben aber:
einfach mehr Kraft aufs Objekt bringen als notwendig. (Durch Zylinder oder Motor mit Spindel, oder Handrad mit Spindel)
Dann durch Kraftsensor den Moment erkennen wenn die gewünschte Kraft erreicht ist,
und in diesem Augenblick dem Weg aufnehmen.

Je schneller der Antrieb ausfährt desto schneller muss auch deine Steuerung zur Messwertaufnahme sein.
Zur Logo:
Wenn der gesamte Messweg in 5 Sek. zurückgelegt werden soll könnte die Logo dafür reichen.
Bei schnelleren Bewegungen brauchst du eine schnellere Erfassung.
Aber selbst mit einer schnellen SPS glaube ich das die Sache ungenau wird.
Dann schon lieber ein komplettes wie KISTLER MAXIMO einsetzen.
Kosten MAXIMO 1000 Euro :sad:
Kosten Kraftfühler 1000 Euro :sad:
Kosten Wegmesser 200 Euro

TerraCharly


----------

